# Bride in Dirty Nasty Factory



## elsaspet (Jul 3, 2007)

This is the bride of the daughter of Romano's Bakery, the People Magazine Pick of the Best Wedding cakes in the country.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------



## Sheldon (Jul 3, 2007)

Simply Awesome Cindy!  Love the brides attitude in the 1st image.  Also, a wonderful location to shoot at.  Can you tell me what you used for lighting?


----------



## elsaspet (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi Sheldon,
Thank you so much for the nice words!  I'm a huge fan of yours so it means a lot.
The lighting on the one you referred to was a 580ex on a tripod, just in front of the bride, set to fire by pocket wizards.  There was also the same set up, bouncing to the wall.
Hugs,
Cindy
PS-you need to share your absolutely gorgeous work.


----------



## theusher (Jul 3, 2007)

You always do such nice stuff. It's a pleasure to see your posts. Keep up the great stuff.


----------



## D40 (Jul 3, 2007)

Your work is always fantastic! Thanks for shareing!


----------



## elsaspet (Jul 3, 2007)

Thank you again!  Funny note on the first one.  Assistant was right outside the frame holding up the flowers until told to scram.  Took about 15 tries to get this one right.


----------



## Peanuts (Jul 3, 2007)

Beautiful work, I especially love the second! I can take one guess at who made her wedding cake


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Jul 3, 2007)

Amazing stuff.


----------



## heip (Jul 3, 2007)

As usual, very nice work. Always look forward to your new posts.


----------



## emogirl (Jul 3, 2007)

beautiful...im simply in love with number 4....doesnt look like a real dirty factory though...them floors awesome!!!


----------



## Jeffm73 (Jul 3, 2007)

I love the first one.

You never fail to amaze me


----------



## AdamZx3 (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow amazing as usual  I really look up to your work and hope to achieve the same caliber of portrait photography someday...and i'm not just sucking up either 

Did you use a diffuser of some sort for the fill flash? I am looking at getting a nikon sb-600 speedlight for a portable flash and was looking at the Sto-Fen snap on diffuser for it.


----------



## JIP (Jul 4, 2007)

Very nice!!! although those floors look pretty nice to be too nasty a factory.


----------



## lulu (Jul 4, 2007)

Love the location.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jul 4, 2007)

JIP said:


> Very nice!!! although those floors look pretty nice to be too nasty a factory.


 
I thought the same thing!


----------



## AprilRamone (Jul 4, 2007)

Wow, Cindy you always seem to find really neat places to shoot at.  My bf is a realtor and we've gone and looked at places similar to this...I may have to figure out a way to do some photoshoots at them  How do you find your places? 
BTW, I really dig #2 and 4.  Love her expression in #3 as well


----------



## tempra (Jul 6, 2007)

Great stuff Cindy - can I ask, do you do these location shots on the wedding day itself or beforehand or even at a later date?


----------



## stellar_gal (Jul 7, 2007)

LOVE 'EM ALL!!! Great inspiration for the rest of us.


----------



## noescape (Jul 7, 2007)

Wow. The last & second to last one is absolutely amazing.


----------



## snownow (Jul 12, 2007)

Great work, love the light in the widow shots...


----------



## elsaspet (Jul 12, 2007)

AdamZx3 said:


> Wow amazing as usual  I really look up to your work and hope to achieve the same caliber of portrait photography someday...and i'm not just sucking up either
> 
> Did you use a diffuser of some sort for the fill flash? I am looking at getting a nikon sb-600 speedlight for a portable flash and was looking at the Sto-Fen snap on diffuser for it.


 
Hey, if I can do it, anyone can.  I'm no amazing photographer.  Not at all.  I'm just someone who can see a certain girl in a certain way......and then photoshop it to hell in back to achieve my dream.

Anyone can do this.  I've made a very good living off this for 3 years.  You can too.  It's the love of the art, the love of the beauty.  Treat them right and you are all there.
You can do it too.
Hugs,
Cindy


----------



## elsaspet (Jul 12, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> Hey, if I can do it, anyone can. I'm no amazing photographer. Not at all. I'm just someone who can see a certain girl in a certain way......and then photoshop it to hell in back to achieve my dream.
> 
> Anyone can do this. I've made a very good living off this for 3 years. You can too. It's the love of the art, the love of the beauty. Treat them right and you are all there.
> You can do it too.
> ...


 

Forget about all the name brand crap.  I use two things for lighting.  A boomed 580.


----------



## NJMAN (Jul 12, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> Forget about all the name brand crap. I use two things for lighting. A boomed 580.



What exactly is a "boomed" 580?   (I know the 580 is a speedlite flash though ;-))


----------



## PNA (Jul 12, 2007)

The lighting in #4 is awsome.......they're all great.


----------



## notelliot (Jul 13, 2007)

LOVE the contrast of the location and the subject. not sure contrast is _quite_ the right term for it, but i just woke up and i'm sure you get what i mean


----------



## themartin08 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Hey I love the pics but here is two edits i did to them*


----------



## ANDS! (Jul 13, 2007)

4-6 are the best of the lot.  #5, I kinda wish the bouquet wasnt just sitting there behind the woman, I dunno - I guess it had to go somewhere.  I #6 was a weapon, you'd use it to bring countries to its knees - bombtastic job.  #1 is cool, but the interaction between the bouquet and the female looks awkward.

Themartin08 - no sir, I dont like em.


----------



## elsaspet (Jul 13, 2007)

Thank you guys again!  Martin I love the first edit.  Wayyyyy pretty.
ANDS-I'm going to officially adopt the term "bombtastic".  I loved your thoughts on the photos.


----------



## Christina (Jul 21, 2007)

fantastic. i wish we had buildings like this in my area. it was a wonderful idea


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Jul 24, 2007)

amazing work.  I really love your stuff.


----------



## yeldivea (Jul 26, 2007)

Gorgeous shots!


----------



## DeepSpring (Jul 26, 2007)

great stuff. 2 and 3 stand out


----------

